# Contact details for The Grange XC course, Herringswell, Suffolk



## Dusty85 (26 February 2013)

Hi all, 

Bit of a long shot, but does anybody happen to have contact details for The Grange xc course in Herringswell, nr Bury st Ed's? 

Im looking to take my horse out to see an entirely new set of XC fences without it being compeition day! 

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## RachelFerd (27 February 2013)

No contact details sorry, but the course isn't available to hire out for private individuals, you have to be there as part of an organised clinic or lesson with set instructors.


----------

